# S/T Rose Ann



## Mike Craine (Oct 16, 2006)

Hi folks can anyone identify the fishing registration letters and numbers for the following vessel and if possible a photo of her or a sister vessel? Even though she was classed as a cargo vessel she also fished and in later years possibly became a tug.

ss ROSE ANN

built by H M McIntyre Paisley,
Yard No 34 
Engines by Hutson & Corbett, Kelvinhaugh

Port of Registry: Douglas IOM
Propulsion: C2cy 47nhp
Launched: Thursday, 13/03/1879
Built: 1879
Ship Type: Cargo ship
Tonnage: 123grt 52nrt 
Length: 100.5ft
Breadth: 19.0ft
Owner History:
James O'Brien, 9 May Terr, Florida, Renfrew 
1890 Isabella McCallum, Renfrew 
1891 George R Nicholson, Wallasey 
1896 Robert Knox, Douglas IOM 
1915 Richard Phillips, Douglas 
1916 The General Trading Co Ltd, Douglas 
1918 The Premier Tug Co Ltd (William H Miller), Hull
Status: Scrapped - 1924

http://www.isle-of-man.com/manxnotebook/mquart/mq03226.htm

An interesting story.


----------



## gil mayes (Nov 20, 2006)

Mike
ROSE ANN (80153) choosing 1903 at random her PLN was (DO241) owner Robert Knox, Douglas; she was first registered at Douglas in 1892. Her depth of hold was 8.8 feet and her tonnages given as 131grt 40net. With an Official Number she can be further traced. Could be that she was an herring carrier as opposed to actual fishing.
Gil.


----------



## gil mayes (Nov 20, 2006)

My error Mike, ON 80453. Douglas registry was opened 2.8.1892 and closed 21.3.1924 "Vessel broken up at Dover". I think that her fishing registry was closed during WW1 as I cannot pick her up afterwards with a PLN. My comment above about herring carrier referred to her time post Knox. The "General Trading Co Ltd", 1 Athol Street, Douglas was managed by Alfred E. Ash, 33 Warren Drive, New Brighton.
Gil.


----------



## Mike Craine (Oct 16, 2006)

Thanks for the info Gil, very much appreciated.


----------

